# Why am I not allowed to post on marketplace



## Wyattkrolczyk

I just signed up and it says I can’t post on marketplace


----------



## BigXX78

Wyattkrolczyk said:


> I just signed up and it says I can’t post on marketplace


Welcome to AT!

You have to be on AT 2 weeks and have at least 20 relevant posts. (These can be topics, questions or replies. Just don't make junk replies to boost posts).

A few years ago, there were too many scammers who'd just post on the classifieds and either accept payments without shipping items sold, or receive sold items from AT members and cancel payments.
Then, they'd just delete their profiles and vanish, after stealing either $ or goods, from honest AT members.

This rule was made to help correct this problem.


----------



## ZDC




----------



## Tim Roberts

Wyattkrolczyk.

.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds/Marketplace, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## solomtnhunter

read the rules and regs


----------



## horsehands

Market Place is on Facebook. We just have classifieds here, Welcome to AT.


----------



## captainstone

I just went through this. After 20 post you will be able to respond to listings. Not sure on when you can post to sell.


----------



## Betts

its become the norm on most forums these days... just they way it is.


----------



## VeritasHunter

Wyattkrolczyk said:


> I just signed up and it says I can’t post on marketplace


Might help to read the rules.









Archery Talk Forum







www.archerytalk.com


----------



## SITKA SLAYER

Rules are there to avoid a problem makes sense to have some guidelines welcome to AT


----------



## sdwilde18

Im having this issue also


----------



## VeritasHunter

sdwilde18 said:


> Im having this issue also





VeritasHunter said:


> Might help to read the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archery Talk Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


----------



## sdwilde18

Thank you


----------



## @kehy

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BigCountry91

its a pain in the rear lol, being new to archery i don't have much input to add lol but i understand why they do it


----------



## jongoodhue

Working on my 20 posts as well. Hence why I’m commenting lol


----------



## Ryanfarmer

Sucks right now for me, lost my old account. Always got my arrow wraps from one stringer and got my current bow and most of its accessories off classifieds here. Now have to start over.


----------



## screnner92

I will say this fourm is still free which I appricate. Bought my first bow off the clasifieds here.


----------



## screnner92

Guys here really know there bows. Trying to get to proficeny at 40


----------



## Missoula Mike

A pain in the butt...but a necessary evil. All our lives would be much easier if all the scammers decided to take a few weeks off.


----------



## pcrossett

Forever would be better, but a few weeks off would be a good start.


----------



## lpomykal

I feel ya.


----------



## BHoffman

solomtnhunter said:


> read the rules and regs


Yep I learned the hard way


----------



## Jimmyf123

BigXX78 said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> You have to be on AT 2 weeks and have at least 20 relevant posts. (These can be topics, questions or replies. Just don't make junk replies to boost posts).
> 
> A few years ago, there were too many scammers who'd just post on the classifieds and either accept payments without shipping items sold, or receive sold items from AT members and cancel payments.
> Then, they'd just delete their profiles and vanish, after stealing either $ or goods, from honest AT members.
> 
> This rule was made to help correct this problem.


I see the value in this system I’m sure it does help protect against scammers to some degree but it is frustrating being a newcomer and seeing a bow in the classifieds that you’re interested in but can’t access. It’s doubtful any bow will still be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## Limit 7

I am in the same boat so you're not alone. Understandable though considering the spam I get when I post items for sale on other sites.


----------



## MrBowHunter1988

Wyattkrolczyk said:


> I just signed up and it says I can’t post on marketplace


I was having the same issue. I believe it’s a security Caution


----------



## Felton

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MarySure

BigXX78 said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> You have to be on AT 2 weeks and have at least 20 relevant posts. (These can be topics, questions or replies. Just don't make junk replies to boost posts).
> 
> A few years ago, there were too many scammers who'd just post on the classifieds and either accept payments without shipping items sold, or receive sold items from AT members and cancel payments.
> Then, they'd just delete their profiles and vanish, after stealing either $ or goods, from honest AT members.
> 
> This rule was made to help correct this problem.


This rule is great! I hate those dishonest guys!


----------



## Burquebombero

As someone who has been scammed, I get it, but a PITA indeed. New to archery and dont have much to talk about, yet. Even on the car forums I do know a lot about, I usually dont post much. We’ll all get there.


----------



## Gibson314

I have passed the 2 week period but it is so difficult to get 20 quality posts...As a beginner I don't have much experience to answer questions, and to ask questions? It can seem laze since if I do the research I should find answer somewhere on the forum or google.... Stuck


----------



## GTkai

BigXX78 said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> You have to be on AT 2 weeks and have at least 20 relevant posts. (These can be topics, questions or replies. Just don't make junk replies to boost posts).
> 
> A few years ago, there were too many scammers who'd just post on the classifieds and either accept payments without shipping items sold, or receive sold items from AT members and cancel payments.
> Then, they'd just delete their profiles and vanish, after stealing either $ or goods, from honest AT members.
> 
> This rule was made to help correct this problem.


This has really helped me thank you!


----------



## Iso pro

Rules


----------



## Evanadler33

I cannot figure it out either. Everyone says ready the rules instead of actually replying with a helpful answer


----------

